# 288mm/11.3" Rotor with 15" wheels



## amansenna (Jul 29, 2008)

As the topic says, does anyone know if it can fit?
Searched the Brake FAQ but couldn't find the answer. Any feedback is much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 288mm/11.3" Rotor with 15" wheels (amansenna)*

Depends on your caliper set up..but MKV Rabbits and 2.5 Jettas have 288 mm front rotors and the base model OEM wheel is 15" steelie! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: 288mm/11.3" Rotor with 15" wheels (amansenna)*

it will work. I ran this setup on my TDI Corrado for a while. I had to relocate the wheel wieght so it wouldn't hit the caliper


----------



## amansenna (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 288mm/11.3" Rotor with 15" wheels (G60ING)*

Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## G60Driver (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: 288mm/11.3" Rotor with 15" wheels (amansenna)*

As others have said, it will absolutely work (at least with certain wheels) as I have stock Corrado speedlines as my winter wheels for my cabrio VRT which has 11.3 brakes in the front. Clears everything just fine.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: 288mm/11.3" Rotor with 15" wheels (amansenna)*

apa kabar?








it'll work


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: 288mm/11.3" Rotor with 15" wheels (amansenna)*

I run this 11.3's on my corrado with stock speedlines. 4 years no problems.


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: 288mm/11.3" Rotor with 15" wheels (crrdslcvr6)*

11.3 came stock on vr6 cars from 96 up for mk3's with 15'wheels


----------

